# Man hits teacher's aide?



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 26, 2006)

What to think of this, folks.  Apparently a father, upset about an allegation by his daughter that a teacher's aide molested her, walks in to a classroom and punches him.  I'll hold my opinion until I hear someone else's.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11025202/


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 26, 2006)

That man is my hero.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 26, 2006)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> That man is my hero.



And if the allegation is false?  Then what?

As a teacher, I have seen way too many children who have been abused - by parents, by siblings, by other relatives, by other adults such as babysittters.  Abuse by a person in a position of trust is truly horrific - and I certainly cannot condemn any person for defending a child - but as bad as our justice system seems to be in many ways, and as many flaws as it shows, if everyone took justice into their own hands in this fashion, our society (such as it is) would rapidly break down into anarchy.  Abuse of any person, but most especially a child, is a heinous crime - but committing a second crime to avenge the first does not make the second crime acceptable.  In addition, regardless of the outcome of the abuse accusation, the child will now have to deal with her parent's potentially being jailed - and if she was truly abused, then she needs her father's support way more than she needs to know that she was avenged, and now he may not be able to be there for her.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 26, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> And if the allegation is false?  Then what?
> 
> As a teacher, I have seen way too many children who have been abused - by parents, by siblings, by other relatives, by other adults such as babysittters.  Abuse by a person in a position of trust is truly horrific - and I certainly cannot condemn any person for defending a child - but as bad as our justice system seems to be in many ways, and as many flaws as it shows, if everyone took justice into their own hands in this fashion, our society (such as it is) would rapidly break down into anarchy.  Abuse of any person, but most especially a child, is a heinous crime - but committing a second crime to avenge the first does not make the second crime acceptable.  In addition, regardless of the outcome of the abuse accusation, the child will now have to deal with her parent's potentially being jailed - and if she was truly abused, then she needs her father's support way more than she needs to know that she was avenged, and now he may not be able to be there for her.



As a woman who has been molested repeatedly as a child I believe false allegations are extremely rare, kids just don't make that stuff up. If the man was falsely accused he would have faced the father in the meeting to speak for himself not avoid the father. It's common sense. If I was falsely accused of something you can bet I wouldn't be hidiing from the person who accused me but would be there with clarifying details. This kind of thing happens way to much and I'm sick of it. I would have been happy to have a father do that for me.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

I have to ask...What was that man doing back in a classroom when allegations were pending on him?  Although innocent until proven guilty, the allegations are very serious and he shouldn't be given the opportunity to offend again!  I realise the article doesn't say whether children were present or not but, shouldn't he be removed from the school completely until things are figured out?

I understand what Kacey is saying and I agree about not taking things into your own hands, but I can't guarantee that I wouldn't have the same reaction if it were my daughter.  My emotions would be running too high.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 26, 2006)

That teacher's aide should thank whatever God he believes in that he got off with just a punch. He deserves much worse.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## MJS (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we need to hear more to the story. People who abuse others, especially when it comes to children are sick individuals. However, this guy is going on half of a story. There could have been a reason as to why the teacher was not present at this meeting. Before this guy runs off, takes a swing at someone and then is hailed as a hero, we need to hear the teachers side. Were there witnesses to this touching? This parent states that his daughter does not lie. Well, there is a first time for everything. I certainly see nothing wrong with wanting to protect your child, but there are people out there that think that their kids can do no wrong. Could this teacher have given the student a bad grade, disciplined her for being disruptive during class, etc. and as a result, the student was angry, upset, and fabricated this story as payback?

Again, people who abuse kids should be locked up and never see the light of day, but IMO, there is not enough to go on here.

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 26, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> there is not enough to go on here.
> 
> Mike



That's true but the article does state they argued before the father punched the teachers aide so there must have been something said that pushed the father over the line. Could be considered the equivalent of a women slapping a man for a crude comment...

It's definitely an emotionally charged situation. As Lisa pointed out, whether the accusations are true or not, the teachers aide should have not been allowed on the premises until an investigation was complete.


----------



## modarnis (Jan 26, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> I think we need to hear more to the story. People who abuse others, especially when it comes to children are sick individuals. However, this guy is going on half of a story. There could have been a reason as to why the teacher was not present at this meeting. Before this guy runs off, takes a swing at someone and then is hailed as a hero, we need to hear the teachers side. Were there witnesses to this touching? This parent states that his daughter does not lie. Well, there is a first time for everything. I certainly see nothing wrong with wanting to protect your child, but there are people out there that think that their kids can do no wrong. Could this teacher have given the student a bad grade, disciplined her for being disruptive during class, etc. and as a result, the student was angry, upset, and fabricated this story as payback?
> 
> Again, people who abuse kids should be locked up and never see the light of day, but IMO, there is not enough to go on here.
> 
> Mike



Good points Mike.  And how does punching the guy help his daughter?  The father may very well be the first person she told and consequently a very important witness to proving the case.  Now when he is subjected to cross examination, he will be made to look like a hotheaded jacka$$ and that certainly won't help the case.

As much as I understand his feelings, we have laws and a process for a reason.  When individuals attempt to mete out justice themselves, it undermines the values our nation was founded on.  Our system isn't perfect, but it functions pretty well given the unlimited wants of involved parties tempered by the constraints of the system.


----------



## MJS (Jan 26, 2006)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> That's true but the article does state they argued before the father punched the teachers aide so there must have been something said that pushed the father over the line. Could be considered the equivalent of a women slapping a man for a crude comment...


 
Yes, it does say that they argued.  The article is still one sided, as I have heard no comments from the teacher.  The argument could have played out where the parent burst into the classroom in a rage, began swearing at the teacher, the teacher could have told him to get the hell out of his class, and the parent lost it and took a swing.  We can play out 1,000 different scenarios, but until we know the facts, its a one-sided story.



> It's definitely an emotionally charged situation. As Lisa pointed out, whether the accusations are true or not, the teachers aide should have not been allowed on the premises until an investigation was complete.


 
Yes, you'd figure that the guy would have been removed from the school ASAP.

Mike


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 26, 2006)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> As a woman who has been molested repeatedly as a child I believe false allegations are extremely rare, kids just don't make that stuff up.


 
I wouldn't call making up false allegations rare.  I work with at-risk kids and these guys lie all of the time.  As a rule, most have absolutely no understanding that these lies will come back at them in the future and they will be called to account on the veracity of their statements.  Some people live in the "here and now" and if lying gets them what they want "right now" then they will lie.  

I'm not suggesting that the majority of people who make allegations of abuse are liars, but I am saying that it is more common then people want to think.  And that is why it is important to think first and act later.

The fact that the teacher's aide was still in the classroom is alarming.  Usually the policy is such that if an allegation like this is made, the person is removed until its veracity is verified.  I wonder if the district already knew something regarding the veracity of the claims...if they didn't and they allowed the person to remain in the classroom, that is a major lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 26, 2006)

Let's assume that the allegations are false. What recourse will the aide have? His name is going to leak out eventually, and his reputation will be spoiled for years. Could this be a case of a 15 year old girl simply having a disagreement with an aide and figuring out a way to get them fired/gone for a while? Perhaps not understanding the gravity of her words?

regardless of the veracity of the claims, they should be investigated, but I'd like to keep tabs on the outcome and see if any punishment is doled out for perjury if the claims prove false... If the claims prove true, I hope he is punished to the full extent of the law!

Did I miss something? Wasn't he put on paid leave? Doesn't that mean he is not on the premises?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know how common false allegations are, but they happen...and it seems to me like the father acted rashly. I can understand his actions, but I wouldn't call him a "hero" at this point.

Most martial artists would consider instigating physical violence in the absence of a current threat to be ethically questionable, I think...however much we can sympathize with the father.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 26, 2006)

You all are right about confirming the accusation first - I just can't help getting wound up with topics like this. There were definitely mistakes made on both sides of the coin. The father should have controlled himself and the teachers aide should have been removed from the premises during investigation of the allegations. As a parent, and as an abused child, I can just understand the fathers actions - doesn't make it right - I can just relate. 

I would hope that children rarely make these claims - I am thinking of the really young ones when I say rare - not considering older kids who are more calculated in playing the system. My bad. Emotions run high. :asian:


----------



## hemi (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, just Wow, as a dad myself with two young daughters 12 and 5 I dont know for a fact that I would not have punched and kicked then punched again that teachers aid if I were placed in the same situation. My girls are my world and I dont hesitate to remedy any threat to their well being. But I have to agree with comments made by *modarnis*how does punching the guy help his daughter? The father may very well be the first person she told and consequently a very important witness to proving the case. Now when he is subjected to cross examination, he will be made to look like a hotheaded jacka$$ and that certainly won't help the case.

As much as I understand his feelings, we have laws and a process for a reason. When individuals attempt to mete out justice themselves, it undermines the values our nation was founded on 

As hard as it would be to hold back from removing that person from this Earth any illegal action the father took against the guy in question would be used by the defense person or team of the teachers aid in court. In the article is stated that the father was charged with a felony charge. What if they use that as leverage to plea, a lesser charge for the teachers aid? How sick would that be if because of my lack of self control this person was able to walk.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 26, 2006)

As a parent I can surely sympathize with the man emotionally.  But I believe there is more to this story than meets the eye.  It has been documented many times that in High School the kids have brought forth claims such as this, because they were getting bad grades or they didn't like a teacher or something like that.  

If it were that the girl was in elementary school, I would be more inclined to believe that the child would be telling the truth (without any further investigation).  However, this is a High School student and by this age, they are not always truthful, no matter the subject or who they are talking to.  When a child is very young, I think they are incapable of lying about something like that where when they are older they are capable.

I would be extremely cautious on this one before placing blame!  Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2006)

a 15 year old girl, unless there was something wrong with her, should understand the reprocussions of what she was saying.

Legally, it was wrong and he shouldnt have done it.
But I would have done much much worse.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 26, 2006)

By my interpretation of the article, the daughter told her dad, he punched the guy, and THEN the allegation came out into the open and the Aide has been placed on leave.

This father may have screwed up royally.

There is not enough information to side with the father in this case.  Let the courts work, find out the truth, THEN kill the bastard.

As for false allegations - they happen, but so does the abuse.  Innocent until proven guilty, I guess.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 26, 2006)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> As a woman who has been molested repeatedly as a child I believe false allegations are extremely rare, kids just don't make that stuff up. If the man was falsely accused he would have faced the father in the meeting to speak for himself not avoid the father. It's common sense. If I was falsely accused of something you can bet I wouldn't be hidiing from the person who accused me but would be there with clarifying details. This kind of thing happens way to much and I'm sick of it. I would have been happy to have a father do that for me.


Actualy once a child has dealt with molestation in his or her past it is not uncommon for them to tell again. The teachers aid may have mearly reminded her of that situation inadvertantly. The Father should be dealt with harshly. There is no cause to beat teachers up. That doesn't set a good example for the other students either.
Sean


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 26, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> The teachers aid may have mearly reminded her of that situation inadvertantly.



This is a very real possibility.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 27, 2006)

I understand the father's actions, but they were rash.  However, if this man did, in fact, commit this crime, i'm not really extremely inclined to defend him.  If the man is guilty of molestation, I doubt very seriously the prosecutor's office is going to persue charges against the father....at least not if he wants to get reelected (That's what we mean by community standards).  

At any rate, I wouldn't have responded in the same manner as this father, meaning walking in to a classroom full of kids and picking a fight with this guy.  It accomplishes nothing.  I'd like to think i'd try and give the justice system a chance to work.  

If the justice system didn't work, what might happen later on a lonely darkened parking lot on some future night, well, that's a different story.....random crimes by 'unknown' assailants do occur all the time.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 27, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> At any rate, I wouldn't have responded in the same manner as this father, meaning walking in to a classroom full of kids and picking a fight with this guy. It accomplishes nothing. I'd like to think i'd try and give the justice system a chance to work.
> 
> If the justice system didn't work, what might happen later on a lonely darkened parking lot on some future night, well, that's a different story.....random crimes by 'unknown' assailants do occur all the time.


 
My thoughts exactly.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 28, 2006)

Someone must have took issue with my statement.  I got a negative post rating, though i'm not exactly sure what the issue was.  The negative rating was neither signed nor accompanied with a comment.  

At any rate, regardless of who is offended, the above pretty much sums up my personal views.  If honesty gets me a negative rating, so be it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I got two positive ratings and a negative on the same post, so apparently 2 out of 3 people agree.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 28, 2006)

Sounds like most of you have all ready decided what happened whithout having all the facts. I'm not really criticizing anyone; it's human nature to "fill in the blanks" based on personal experiences. 

The article offered no proof either way. On the one hand, it is documented that some minors are abused and it never comes to light. On the other, it is also documented that some adults lives and careers have been adversley affected by false accusations. 

The system is far from being perfect, but I'll reserve my judgement until more information comes to light instead of jumping to conclusions.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 28, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> Sounds like most of you have all ready decided what happened whithout having all the facts. I'm not really criticizing anyone; it's human nature to "fill in the blanks" based on personal experiences.
> 
> The article offered no proof either way. On the one hand, it is documented that some minors are abused and it never comes to light. On the other, it is also documented that some adults lives and careers have been adversley affected by false accusations.
> 
> The system is far from being perfect, but I'll reserve my judgement until more information comes to light instead of jumping to conclusions.


 In point of fact, I reserve judgement.  People do lie about being sexually assaulted.  Of course, sometimes men do sexually assault young girls as well.  My statement was based on an 'If/Then' qualification.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 28, 2006)

*IF *he did it then castrate him with a brick. If not, she and her father should get no less a just  and severe punishment.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 28, 2006)

New story related to this came out.  _*Basically, the girl lied....*_

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,635179787,00.html

Since the article didn't say very much, does anyone else have more to clarify what actually happened?

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 28, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> New story related to this came out. _*Basically, the girl lied....*_
> 
> http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,635179787,00.html
> 
> ...


I think the common belief that a young girl would never lie about something like this is what gets us into trouble. Even now the teacher's aid will be branded with this the rest of his life and will be looked upon with suspicion.
Sean


----------



## bignick (Jan 28, 2006)

The biggest problem in my eyes is that this just raises the "crying wolf" limit and gives everyone a bit more doubt in their minds the next time they hear someone make these claims.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 28, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> I think the common belief that a young girl would never lie about something like this is what gets us into trouble. Even now the teacher's aid will be branded with this the rest of his life and will be looked upon with suspicion.
> Sean


 
Not necessarily so anymore, IMO. Things _have_ changed on both ends; more understanding and sympathy for victims, more sympathy and understanding for those found to have been falsely accused. The really sad thing is that if this young woman is ever truly abused, her testimony will be compromised and a real perpetrator may walk.

It seems contradictory, but I think two assumptions should be made in cases of allegations of abuse: first, the person claiming abuse must be initially believed and protected, secondly the accused MUST be considered innocent until proven guilty. These two assumptions seem contradictory, but they protect both parties, IMO.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 28, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> The biggest problem in my eyes is that this just raises the "crying wolf" limit and gives everyone a bit more doubt in their minds the next time they hear someone make these claims.


People that cry wolf aren't thinking about anyone but themsleves and the damage they can cause. They have already accepted the role of victim and like it just fine. Its all justified.
Sean


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 28, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> I think the common belief that a young girl would never lie about something like this is what gets us into trouble. Even now the teacher's aid will be branded with this the rest of his life and will be looked upon with suspicion.
> Sean


 As I pointed out earlier, young girls do lie....of course men also molest young girls, so it's always a question to be sorted out.  Which occurs more often?  That's a real question in itself.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> The biggest problem in my eyes is that this just raises the "crying wolf" limit and gives everyone a bit more doubt in their minds the next time they hear someone make these claims.



That's _a _problem...another problem is that an innocent person who is spending his life trying to teach children got punched in the mouth for it.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> New story related to this came out.  _*Basically, the girl lied....*_
> 
> http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,635179787,00.html
> 
> Since the article didn't say very much, does anyone else have more to clarify what actually happened?



The article I read said it was actually his foster daughter:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060128/ap_on_re_us/angry_father_3


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2006)

Now this is certiainly interesting.



> School surveillance cameras show the aide was not even in the room when the 15-year-old said she was touched inappropriately, said Lakewood Ranch High School Superintendent Roger Dearing.


 
Two articles on the same subject, yet this is the first time I've heard this comment.  Just proves how important it is to not jump to conclusions and make sure that all of the facts are present.

Mike


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 29, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Now this is certiainly interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exactly. Well said. Look how many people posted that we should hang this guy prior to the new posting stating the girl lied. How often do you think jurors in trials enter the courtroom with preconcieved notions of guilt or innocence? Scary thought. Any of you that are instructors are at just as much risk as this school teacher was. Can you imagine how an unsubstantial claim like this could affect a school owner? -shudders-


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 29, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> New story related to this came out.  _*Basically, the girl lied....*_
> 
> http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,635179787,00.html
> 
> ...



That's just incomprehensible to me. I'm very sorry for my initial response and that the teachers aide was subjected to it. There were still mistakes made by the school - he shouldn't have been there until more facts surfaced. In any case, times are-a changin...it's a shame that anyone would do such a thing for it only serves to invalidate the cries of those who truly are subjected to the horrors of molestation.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 29, 2006)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> That's just incomprehensible to me. I'm very sorry for my initial response and that the teachers aide was subjected to it. There were still mistakes made by the school - he shouldn't have been there until more facts surfaced.



That's quite possibly true - but none of us were there and none of us know the history of this student and aide.  About 12 years ago, when I first became a teacher, an 8 year-old student stood up in the middle of her 3rd grade class and announced that her mother had beaten her again the night before.  The classroom teacher nearly went ballistic about any person who could beat a child.  Being a special ed teacher (and therefore a second adult in the classroom) I took her down to the office where the nurse, the principal, and I asked her where she hurt and to show us her bruises.  She took off her shirt and showed us clean, unmarked skin.  Nonetheless, we were required to report it, just in case.  The nurse contacted social services who, it turned out, had a file on this child - who had made numerous reports in the past, none of them substantiated despite multiple exams.  This girl had been making such claims since kindergarten.  

A couple of years later, I was working in another school when a 7th-grade girl in my class began acting up.  I told her to either settle down or I would call her mother.  Her response (not quite verbatim, but close):  Go ahead and call her.  She won't do anything, because she knows if she does I'll call social services and tell them she hit me, and they'll take me away and she won't get money for me.

Granted, these are extreme cases, but it left with a healthy dose of skepticism.  This is not to say that most children lie about such things - most of them don't, and I have had too many children report abuse to me that, sadly, was later substantiated - but sometimes reporting abuse of various types is an attention-getting device (the first girl) or a means of manipulation (the second girl).  Reporting abuse that did not occur is more common in older children, and reports of sexual abuse against young children are rarely fabricated by the child - if they are fabricated, it is often at the instigation of a parent, as a means of cutting off custody.

It is not only my experience that leads to this conclusion - a google search revealed disturbing statistics about false reporting http://www.google.com/search?q=repo...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official



			
				Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> In any case, times are-a changin...it's a shame that anyone would do such a thing for it only serves to invalidate the cries of those who truly are subjected to the horrors of molestation.



This is, sadly, all too true.


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh, this is such a horrible story.

The only thing extra that I will add is that...what really bothers me is stuff like the radio station calling the guy "Father of the Year" and scoring him some Daytona comps.

I can see where it was understandable to sympathize with the father (figure) when the story just broke.   I don't think a discussion like this is hype...it's just a discussion.

But the genuine hype...the public lionizing this guy got from the radio station disturbs me.  After seeing how the story has been unfolding...it disturbs me even more.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 30, 2006)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> That's just incomprehensible to me. I'm very sorry for my initial response and that the teachers aide was subjected to it. There were still mistakes made by the school - he shouldn't have been there until more facts surfaced. In any case, times are-a changin...it's a shame that anyone would do such a thing for it only serves to invalidate the cries of those who truly are subjected to the horrors of molestation.


 
No worry. It is better to give the person the benefit of the doubt rather than go back to the bad old days where these allegations were either not believed or hushed up. 

Thank goodness the foster father didn't bring a gun to the school and take the law into his own hands in an irredeemable way. This is an unmitigated tragedy for all..


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 30, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> Exactly. Well said. Look how many people posted that we should hang this guy prior to the new posting stating the girl lied. How often do you think jurors in trials enter the courtroom with preconcieved notions of guilt or innocence? Scary thought. Any of you that are instructors are at just as much risk as this school teacher was. Can you imagine how an unsubstantial claim like this could affect a school owner? -shudders-


 I think in fairness, they were suggesting hanging the guy.....if was guilty.  An important qualifier.  

Again, girls do make false claims of abuse.....AND men do abuse young girls.  Which one occurs most often, is another question.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 30, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> No worry. It is better to give the person the benefit of the doubt rather than go back to the bad old days where these allegations were either not believed or hushed up.


 
Such as occurred for YEARS in schools and churchs.  That the benefit of the doubt is now given to the alleged victim, rather than the accused, is just an indication of the door swinging wide in the other direction.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 30, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Such as occurred for YEARS in schools and churchs. That the benefit of the doubt is now given to the alleged victim, rather than the accused, is just an indication of the door swinging wide in the other direction.


 
The best solution, IMO, would be to give BOTH the benefit of the doubt. PAID leave for one and the witholding of the name to the press, until it is sorted out or charges filed, investigation and protection for the other.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> It is better to give the person the benefit of the doubt rather than go back to the bad old days where these allegations were either not believed or hushed up.



Hmmmm...you don't often see someone come out _against _the presumption of innocence for the accused!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 30, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...you don't often see someone come out _against _the presumption of innocence for the accused!


 I think his point was that it is no more horrible to give the benefit of the doubt to the accuser, than to assume that the local priest wouldn't molest all those children, and leave him in place to do it.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 30, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...you don't often see someone come out _against _the presumption of innocence for the accused!


 
No, it's not that. It is trying to balance two mutually exclusive principles. A presumption of innocence (and protection) for the accused and a presumption of truth (and protection) for the victim. This can be handled two ways; the simple one of not releasing the accused's name until or unless charges are filed (nor of assuming they're guilty) and removing the child from the environment until resolution.


----------

